# Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Mai 2010)

Wir haben uns für Juni bei dem Bootverleiher Neumann ein Boot gemietet(35 Ps, für 8 Personen).
Wir wollen mit Naturköder auf Plattfisch und mit Pilker auf Leos fischen.
wir fahren zum ersten mal von Burg raus.

Nun meine Fragen, hat jemand für mich GPS-Daten oder ähnliches für das naheliegende Seegebiet?Auch eine Seekarte wäre klasse!
Soll natürlich nicht umsonst sein!
Auch für weitere Tipps bin ich Euch dankbar!


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## JerkerHH (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin Moin, 

ich guck mal ob ich unsere Daten noch fuer den Bereich vor Katarinenhof habe. 

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Klasse Christian!

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Wenn du Richtung Hafeneinfahrt Großenbrode fährst hast du schon ein gutes Gebiet gefunden. Auf Höhe Sütel oder Ostermade kannst dich bei West-Wind einfach treiben lassen. Manchmal geht bei 4m was und manchmal erst ab 6m. Mit dem Boot lohnt sich warscheinlich auch die Sagasbank vor Rosenfelde abzufischen!

http://www.satelliteviews.net/cgi-bin/w.cgi?c=gm&UF=-1854538&UN=-2561627&DG=BNK mit


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Rede einfach mit Neumann,der gibt einen immer sehr gute Tipps!!!
Wir sind auch schon des öfteren mit seinen Booten raus gefahren und haben auch schon 2 mal in seiner Ferienwohnung geschlafen,er hatte echt immer gute Tipps,ohne die hätte wir auch nicht so gut gefangen!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Wenn du Richtung Hafeneinfahrt Großenbrode fährst hast du schon ein gutes Gebiet gefunden. Auf Höhe Sütel oder Ostermade kannst dich bei West-Wind einfach treiben lassen. Manchmal geht bei 4m was und manchmal erst ab 6m. Mit dem Boot lohnt sich warscheinlich auch die Sagasbank vor Rosenfelde abzufischen!
> 
> http://www.satelliteviews.net/cgi-bin/w.cgi?c=gm&UF=-1854538&UN=-2561627&DG=BNK mit


 

Der Link ist nicht schlecht, aber ich finde die Sagasbank dort nicht...|uhoh:


Habe schon gegoogelt, aber nix gescheites gefunden


----------



## Yupii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

moin,
wann seid ihr denn da oben?
Wir haben für den 19. Juni ein Boot bei Sanner gemietet.


----------



## JerkerHH (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin, 

ich habe die Daten leider nicht mehr. 

Sorry. 

Christian


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin Moin ,
ne mega gute Stelle für Platte ist Flügge . Da ist ne seher breite und lange Sandbank . Versuch es da mal auf 4-6 m Wassertiefe vom leicht treibenen Boot aus

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> ne mega gute Stelle für Platte ist Flügge . Da ist ne seher breite und lange Sandbank . Versuch es da mal auf 4-6 m Wassertiefe vom leicht treibenen Boot aus
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Stimmt Micha!!! Es grüßt HPK


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Wo/was  ist Flügge???


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Schau mal hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA

Leider habe ich keine GPS-Daten!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Trotzdem Danke!

Hat jemand die GPS-Daten für mich, oder sonst gute Stellen für Dorsch + Co.


----------



## JerkerHH (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Vor der Steilkueste Katarinhof 150 m raus, da haben wir immer gut gefangen, mit und ohne Boot. 

Gruss


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Trotzdem Danke!
> 
> Hat jemand die GPS-Daten für mich, oder sonst gute Stellen für Dorsch + Co.




Neumann wird dir schon gute GPS-Daten geben!


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Neumann wird dir schon gute GPS-Daten geben!


 

ich denke auch, da unzufriedene Gäste nicht wieder kommen. Dein Vermieter wird auch Interesse dran haben, das du Fisch bekommst!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Ebend!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Danke für Eure Hilfe !

ich rufe nachher mal bei Neumann an.


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin Moin ,


Baitcaster schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ8gEwAA
> 
> Leider habe ich keine GPS-Daten!



genau das meinte ich . Wenn Du dan auf Satelit schaltest , kannste die Megasandbank erkennen . Da brauchste auch keine GPS Daten , die Sandbank findest Du blind :q
Abei ein paar Bilder von der Sandbank :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Freelander (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Wo kann man den in der Nähe von Flügge gut slippen?


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin Moin,


Freelander schrieb:


> Wo kann man den in der Nähe von Flügge gut slippen?



das http://www.slipanlagen.de/html/orth_a__f_.html hab ich im Netz gefunden .Ob noch aktuell kann ich nicht sagen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Mal eine andere Frage,wenn ich mit Gufi auf der Sagasbank fischen möchte, was für eine Grammatur benötige ich? Wird der Gufi mit der -"Faullenzerführung" gefischt?


stefan


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Ab 30 Gramm aufwärts, je nach Wind und Wetter.
Ich fische meist eine Rute aktiv und lasse eine "tot" mit Gufi über die Reling hängen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Den Gufi auf Grund hängen lassen, oder über Grund?


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Versuch beides.
mal direkt am Grund und wenns nichts bringt kurz drüber !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Benutzt man eigentlich einen "Angstdrilling" beim Gufiangeln auf Dorsch?


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Ich persönlich nutze generell keinen.
Die Hängergefahr ist mir zu hoch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

OKI Danke!



falls jemand GPS-Daten von der Sagasbank oder Gebiet Flügge hat, wäre ich Ihm sehr dankbar!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Hi,
wir sind ja hier beim Hochseeangeln.
Und da sollte man bitte beachten das ein Boot mit 5 PS nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.
Ok , ich kenne eurer Angelgebiet nicht , aber mit 5 PS sollte man sich nicht überschätzen und kein (Wetter) Risiko eingehen.
Viel Glück und Spaß wünsche ich trotzdem,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

hmm.... "unser Boot" hat 35 Ps


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hmm.... "unser Boot" hat 35 Ps



Hi,
upps , falscher Thread , ich hatte eben etwas gelesen da wollte sich jemand ein Boot mit 5 PS mieten , sorry , da war ich falsch hier 
35 PS sind ok #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> upps , falscher Thread , ich hatte eben etwas gelesen da wollte sich jemand ein Boot mit 5 PS mieten , sorry , da war ich falsch hier
> 35 PS sind ok #6
> Gruß Udo


Ps. ich habs , war eigendlich hier angedacht 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190860


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> OKI Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> falls jemand GPS-Daten von der Sagasbank oder Gebiet Flügge hat, wäre ich Ihm sehr dankbar!


 

keiner;+#c


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Kauf dir entweder den Angelführer fur Fehmarn von der Rapsbande,da stehen die auch drin,oder frag Neumann,der gibt dir die!!!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Ich würde dir auch raten den Angelführer zu kaufen, kostet ja nur 10 €.
Ich könnte dir jetzt GPS-Daten sagen, aber die stehen auch im Buch drin

LG Svenno


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

SagasbankNord       N54/17.300 E11/12.000
SagasbanKWest      N54/17.200 E11/08.600
SagasbankOst         N54/16.500 E11/13.500
SagasbankSüd        N54/15.800 E11/11.500
FlüggeSand            N54/26.430 E11/59.190

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Danke Nordlicht!


----------



## DorschChris (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Die Flügge-Position kann nicht hinhauen, weil sie, laut Koordinate, östlicher als die Sagasbank ist. :S


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

werde ich noch prüfen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

und??? Stimmen die Daten v. Flügge?



Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Yupii (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

auch wenn Du mir nicht geantwortet hast:
hier kannste Dir die Karte von Fehmarn raussuchen und selbst mit Geodreieck die Positionen eintragen. Macht zum einen Spass und Du hast schon mal ne grobe Vorstellung, wo die Stellen liegen. So habe ich mir die Karten für meine erste Fehmarntour auch zusammengestellt.:q
http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Danke für Deine Hilfe. Werde es nachher mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> und??? Stimmen die Daten v. Flügge?
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe



Stimmen, sind die aus dem Angelführer.
Du kannst auch vorher bei 54/25,675 und 11/01,015 Angeln, das ist südlich vom Leuchtturm.


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Stimmen, sind die aus dem Angelführer.
> Du kannst auch vorher bei 54/25,675 und 11/01,015 Angeln, das ist südlich vom Leuchtturm.



Na Andi, das passt aber so gar nicht zu der Position aus dem Angelführer...  Ich vermute mal, dass darin "Blödsinn" steht, denn die Position vom Leuchtturm müsste 54°26,5‘ N / 11°01,1‘ E sein. DAS passt auch zu Deiner Position hier


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Die Angelführerpos. ist auch ein ganzes Ende weiter westl. Richtung Tonne.
Ich persönlich fische auf Butt lieber an der kante südlich vom Turm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin,
Samstag geht nun die Tour endlich los!
Wie haltet Ihr Eure wattis bei der Wärme frisch?

War in letzter Zeit jemand von Euch los, und kann mir noch nen Tip geben?


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

war heute mit Wattwürmrn im Sund...totes Gewässer.
Nur einige Nemos.
Die Wattis schütte ich in Slazwasser, stelle sie in den Schatten und tausche es gelegentlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Oh, das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an....


----------



## Nordlicht (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Kan morgen ja schon wieder anders sein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken für Eure Tips#6

Besonders bei -Nordlicht und Yupii#6


Dank Euch war "unsere" Pilktour ein voller Erfolg.

Wir konnten ca. 30 gute Dorsche und einige Nemos fangen!

Leider konnten wir keine Platten fangen, was aber auch nicht so schlimm war.



Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Dann ist ja alles gut #6
Die Platten muss man derzeit leider etwas mehr wie gewohnt suchen :g


----------



## Yupii (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

@ Dorsch 888
was hattet ihr denn für ein Boot und was hat der Spass gekostet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Wir hatten die Cox22 (Neumann Boote) 35 Ps ,Platz ist für 6 Angler
Ist top das Boot. 160 € inkl. Sprit.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Die Cox liegt fast direkt gegenüber von meinem Zwergi #h


----------



## Laichhaken (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mit Kleinboot von Burg/Fehmann*

Moin und Petri Nachträglich..., habt Ihr von eurer Erfolgstour einige Bilder gemacht?
Werden am Samstag auch das erste mal mit kleinboot raus...

Beste Grüße und schönes Wochenende
Patrick


----------

